# The great Davey P "Name my Porsche" competition...



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, by popular request this is the great Davey P "Name my Porsche" competition... First prize is this fine timepiece:



Weirdly, although it's a cheapo quartz watch with non working pushers and faux subdials ( :swoon: ), the seconds hand is smooth sweeping :yahoo: Can be worn as it is, or even better this would make an excellent project, if the movement and hands set were transplanted into a different case and dial. The strap has been changed from the hideous one in the photo to a slightly less offensive genuine leather strap nicked from my Moscow Time auto :thumbsup:

The rules are simple, just come up with a name for my Porsche Boxster, and this awesome prize could be yours - woohoo! :laughing2dw:

Competition closes when I return from my hard working visit to Austria at 10:00pm on Friday. The organiser's decision is final, and any attempts at bribery or corruption are actively encouraged 

*One more thing, I've just noticed my post count has hit 12,000, so there will be a separate "proper" prize draw shortly to celebrate that milestone as well - Am I good to you lot, or what?*

* :rltrlt: *


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Stella,cause you will be drinking loads when it goes wrong :wicked: .Only kidding ,but Stella is my guess.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Herbie :tongue:

(jealousy brings out the worst in me!)


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Alan Clark invited my dad to Saltwood when I was achild in the early 1980s and I remember going down to an old shed was what it seemed, it was dark inside and there were a few cars, my dad has always been into cars and had a Daimler Sovereign 4.2 at the time in Cotswold Yellow. I dont know why we were there, but Mr Clark was keen to show my dad a German sports car he had. It was Black and due to its shape he called it the 'fist'...it was a 911 sc. So my name would be '2 Fist'.


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm going to be boring ...Arabelle

or ... chitty chitty bang bang

nice one Davey

:clap:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Ferdinand.


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

"Fatface" obvs :laugh:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Shreddy.....as in Box(t)er..... :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Note: If you have to explain your thinking behind the name, your entry will be deleted......... :tongue:

:laughing2dw:


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Mr @Davey P,

You are clearly a man of honour (as was Brutus, the well meaning assassin of Julius Caesar) . . .






You are also an iconoclast (in your case with watches) -- as indeed was the honourable Brutus (JC having been his icon).

You have taken a new love into your life, and therefore it would seem fitting that it should be named after Brutus' loyal wife . . . . . . . . . . . . . *Portia* :thumbsup:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

How about Ayanna - given she is a small porka?

(Thanks to the Daily Mail for the image from an article relating to small obese people)


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Note: If you have to explain your thinking behind the name, your entry will be deleted......... :tongue:
> 
> :laughing2dw:


 2 fist



wrenny1969 said:


> How about Ayanna - given she is a small porka?


 more mercedes s class that mate

a s280


----------



## jaoliver (Apr 4, 2018)

Sally?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

porkies porsche

[IMG alt="Image result for porky pig" data-ratio="114.29"]https://statici.behindthevoiceactors.com/behindthevoiceactors/_img/chars/porky-pig-wabbit-61.2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Wiesel* - small but perfectly formed panzer


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

moneypit, may be retrospectively :biggrin: or skister

deano


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

deano1956 said:


> moneypit, may be retrospectively :biggrin: or skister
> 
> deano


 i can see this going the wrong way mate


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

wrenny1969 said:


> *Wiesel* - small but perfectly formed panzer


 "Would you like a ride in my little tank?" -- Gruber


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Angela.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

That's good above - led me to think of Madonna with the boobies if you can find a bald friend with the roof down?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

wrenny1969 said:


> That's good above - led me to think of Madonna with the boobies if you can find a bald friend with the roof down?


 he cant call it the virgin

its not true its been mot'd now

and anyway there will have been loads of times a bloke said fvck me when he got the bills over the past 12 years.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nigelp said:


> he cant call it the virgin
> 
> its not true its been mot'd now


 but it's like a virgin :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

wrenny1969 said:


> but it's like a virgin :thumbsup:


 how about my god!


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Belinda


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

when it ends up owning him



Boots said:


> Belinda


 carlisle?






lucifer


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Diane - dark & beautiful but sooner or later the numbers don't add up?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

wrenny1969 said:


> but it's like a virgin :thumbsup:


 allegedly



wrenny1969 said:


> Diane - dark & beautiful but sooner or later the numbers don't add up?


 christine? i had a few.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

The Blue Nun


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

wrenny1969 said:


> Diane - dark & beautiful


 now you are fooooking kidding :laugh:



wrenny1969 said:


> The Blue Nun


 go on


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nigelp said:


> go on


 Dressed modestly in a cloth bonnet but secretly trimmed in leather


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

wrenny1969 said:


> The Blue Nun


 






wrenny1969 said:


> Dressed modestly in a cloth bonnet but secretly trimmed in leather


 i will be waking up in a cold sweat tonight with a hard on

and im Catholic


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

"*Arkle"*

Horsepower!

:clap:


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Nigelp said:


> i will be waking up in a cold sweat tonight with a hard on
> 
> and im Catholic


 You are channelling Spike Milligan, aren't you?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Boots said:


> You are channelling Spike Milligan, aren't you?


 no just the one i think

oh yes i get you im ex stoneyhurst


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I can safely say there are no clear front runners yet, but I will keep an eye on this thread while I'm slaving away all week in Austria, working hard to earn a crust, scraping together enough pennies to treat the new love of my life to a full tank of super unleaded (no cheapo 95 RON petrol for this bad boy, obviously...) and maybe a magic tree smelly if I'm lucky......... :tongue:

If I was a teacher, I'd probably say to you lot "must try harder..." and give you all detention....... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

oh i get you yes ex



Davey P said:


> I can safely say there are no clear front runners yet, but I will keep an eye on this thread while I'm slaving away all week in Austria, working hard to earn a crust, scraping together enough pennies to treat the new love of my life to a full tank of super unleaded (no cheapo 95 RON petrol for this bad boy, obviously...) and maybe a magic tree smelly if I'm lucky......... :tongue:
> 
> If I was a teacher, I'd probably say to you lot "must try harder..." and give you all detention....... :laughing2dw:


 can i just clarify something please sir? I do not fancy diane abbott


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> can i just clarify something please sir? I do not fancy diane abbott


 Nobody does :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Nobody does :laughing2dw:


 thank god

[IMG alt="Image result for dave allen" data-ratio="60.00"]https://i.guim.co.uk/img/static/sys-images/Guardian/Pix/pictures/2013/4/25/1366901497023/DAVE-ALLEN-010.jpg?width=300&quality=85&auto=format&fit=max&s=4c002ba91e00df187770f092dd757d03[/IMG]



Karrusel said:


> "*Arkle"*
> 
> Horsepower!
> 
> :clap:


 ive got your card marked sonny jim

[IMG alt="Image result for jilly cooper's riders" data-ratio="168.72"]https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1/14/Riders_-_Jilly_Cooper.png[/IMG]


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Davey P said:


> scraping together enough pennies to treat the new love of my life to a full tank of super unleaded (


 Wait till you need a set of tyres!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Boots said:


> Wait till you need a set of tyres!


 Coincidentally, I bought a full set of Goodyear Eagle F1's today - And I'm 550-odd quid lighter :laughing2dw:


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Davey P said:


> Coincidentally, I bought a full set of Goodyear Eagle F1's today - And I'm 550-odd quid lighter :laughing2dw:


 Could be worse... Quite a lot worse.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

How about Blue Stratos


----------



## BigTT (Jul 23, 2019)

My little mid-life?


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Viagra - it's small and blue and will likely make you stiff - I'm done now, honest. Enjoy Austria :thumbsup:


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Portia


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

porschey mac porscheface

obviously :thumbsup:

your welcome :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Davey's Dream... :thumbsup:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Boxy


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Rosemary (Boxster). Terrible Felicity Kendall reference. Mine's the coat with the blood stained edging shears in the pocket.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

It must be named Del, as it's stylish and sophisticated. :thumbsup:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Bertha after Box(ste)car) Bertha .........whoever she was :yes:


----------



## Speedy112 (Jan 24, 2016)

The Porkster…...but please keep the watch if chosen...


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Joe.

also please keep the watch.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Coincidentally, I bought a full set of Goodyear Eagle F1's today - And I'm 550-odd quid lighter :laughing2dw:


 thats a good price even with my crap maths i can tell thats less than 150 quid a corner. Fitted and balanced? Good tyres transform the ride.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Sweeney [ because its a Hair Dressers car ] :laugh:

( don't think I'll win )


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Sweeney [ because its a Hair Dressers car ] :laugh:
> 
> ( don't think I'll win )


 you just say what you mean mate don't worry about hurting his feelings, if needed im doing a forum course on tact and diplomacy @BondandBigM takes one class me the other.

(ps davey has a blonde wig). :biggrin:






nb...bond has had a TT and has a BMW soft top...he is very much in touch with his feminine side (a lot of feminine sides in fact)


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Nigelp said:


> you just say what you mean mate don't worry about hurting his feelings, if needed im doing a forum course on tact and diplomacy @BondandBigM takes one class me the other.
> 
> (ps davey has a blonde wig). :biggrin:


 I'll have you know that the hair-dressers I know are very jaunty chaps and full of Joie-De-Vivre ....

I am sure Davey took it as a full compliment ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> I'll have you know that the hair-dressers I know are very jaunty chaps and full of Joie-De-Vivre ....
> 
> I am sure Davey took it as a full compliment ..... :biggrin:


 how about little [email protected]? (boxster was supposed to be a re-issue of the s550 spyder like James Dean had and named ' little [email protected]'- like these modern takes on old watches - jonny you can probably better name those than me)


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Nigelp said:


> how about little [email protected]? (boxster was supposed to be a re-issue of the s550 spyder like James Dean had and named ' little [email protected]'- like these modern takes on old watches - jonny you can probably better name those than me)


 I spoke to a Porsche enthusiast last week about this actually. Not seen him in ages and we had a good catch up about his motors. He always talks fondly of his Boxsters ( he had three ) and was waxing lyrical about the design influences etc etc. Apparently he says the final prototype was too heavily influenced by commercial tangents but that was actually a good thing because the relative success of the car mean't that the Marque came to the masses for the first time ( for new buyers ) and got a lot of people into Porsche. Many used it as a stepping stone to what they snobbishly referred to as a "proper" Porsche etc etc. My bud did that , but was never happy with his "upgrade" so went back to the Boxy one last time and currently has a biggish tribe and drives a station wagon of some make or other.

My best mate Drives a Cayenne and I must say they are dreadful. No soul.

Davey can wink at chicks in his and alls good with the world.....


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Gaylord!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Teg62x said:


> Gaylord!


 :swoon:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Note to self. Do not, under any circumstances ask TWF to name my car.

Not that I give my cars names anyway. Or call them "she". Makes me feel a bit queasy, that does. :wacko:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> I spoke to a Porsche enthusiast last week about this actually. Not seen him in ages and we had a good catch up about his motors. He always talks fondly of his Boxsters ( he had three ) and was waxing lyrical about the design influences etc etc. Apparently he says the final prototype was too heavily influenced by commercial tangents but that was actually a good thing because the relative success of the car mean't that the Marque came to the masses for the first time ( for new buyers ) and got a lot of people into Porsche. Many used it as a stepping stone to what they snobbishly referred to as a "proper" Porsche etc etc. My bud did that , but was never happy with his "upgrade" so went back to the Boxy one last time and currently has a biggish tribe and drives a station wagon of some make or other.
> 
> My best mate Drives a Cayenne and I must say they are dreadful. No soul.
> 
> Davey can wink at chicks in his and alls good with the world.....


 when I had my 928 there was quiet a bit of snobbery in the club and the 911 was like a smoke screen most people couldnt see past it. However the chap who ran the 928 register https://www.porscheclubgb.com/regions-registers/registers/classic/928

swore by the 928 and had owned several including an S4 when I had mine. When he wanted a newer Porsche he opted for a cayman which he bought new in 2005 ish. He felt it more practical than the 911 i think.

I remember back in the very 1980's when the 993 version of the 911 was a prototype they did some studies with a roadster that was more stripped out like a speedster and it looked very much to my eye like the first boxster.

As an amusing aside i remember reading in Porsche Post when I was in PCGB that some owners were de badging early boxters and the best way was to cut through the adhesive with dental floss (early ones were identical to the 996 from A pillar forward as at the time Porsche were in a financial pickle). They wanted them to be mistaken for 911's.

Yes the new Porsches are lovely and very user friendly (never driven a Cayenne not me), if most people who have never driven an older Porsche say 70's 80's or even early 90's they would probably be astonished at the mechanical brutality of them, the 928 for example is very heavy to drive, and so was even the 924 by modern standards, very physical to drive them. And of course we all know about the reputation of the pre 996 - 911.

The Porsche 928's were the most expensive cars to look after ive ever had they make top mercs seem easy. They were utterly complex and i once took my 1986 S2 in for a service in 2003 at a specialist and it had the cam belt done, new plugs, oils and filters, the torque tube set, a new water pump (you had to do it with the belt) and it came out with a bill for just shy of £3,000 you can almost double that now. And the belt needs doing every 30k and the pump or every 3 years. The 928 has a reputation and its thoroughly deserved.

The 911 in all guises is cheaper to run than a 928 was if they are contemporary 80's 90's. The Boxster should be comparatively read will be comparatively cheap to look after, cheap to fuel, and easy to drive and live with.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

reminds me of the joke, I thought I'd forgotten;

"my mate shagged a princess"

"oh yeah?"

"burnt his dick on the exhaust".

Doesn't have the same ring to it for the Ambassador which followed it :biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

wrenny1969 said:


> reminds me of the joke, I thought I'd forgotten;
> 
> "my mate shagged a princess"
> 
> ...


 i remember the first time i heard that i'd be about 13 about 1985 ish?

https://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/north-wales-news/a55-driver-stripped-naked-simulated-15781112

@wrenny1969 doesnt look to satisfied does he.

[IMG alt="Michael Joseph Jameson, 37, of Islington, London, arriving at Mold courts to face a charge of outraging public decency by simulating sex with a car in a lay-by and also dangerous driving" data-ratio="66.50"]https://i2-prod.dailypost.co.uk/incoming/article15781610.ece/ALTERNATES/s615/0_AP_DPW_040219_MICHAEL_JAMESON1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nigelp said:


> i remember the first time i heard that i'd be about 13 about 1985 ish?


 yes, must have been when the princess came out about same age as me - good schoolboy humour. It had a quite nice front end and was more of an executive offering but they suffered with rust if I remember correctly.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

should have bought a Porsche.



wrenny1969 said:


> yes, must have been when the princess came out about same age as me - good schoolboy humour. It had a quite nice front end and was more of an executive offering but they suffered with rust if I remember correctly.


 yeh the early ones were quiet nice i think they came out on a P reg in about 1976? and ran until about w reg in 1980? I think the early ambassador was on an x reg. My dad nearly once bought a princess but bought a citroen DS21 Goddess and rot! He had to buy another to rebuild it with from a scrappers in rochadale.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nigelp said:


> should have bought a Porsche.
> 
> yeh the early ones were quiet nice i think they came out on a P reg in about 1976? and ran until about w reg in 1980? I think the early ambassador was on an x reg. My dad nearly once bought a princess but bought a citroen DS21 Goddess and rot! He had to buy another to rebuild it with from a scrappers in rochadale.


 My first date with my wife - she was driving her late dad's ambassador - racy thing in red and tan velour interior. With his full size ladders on the roof it looked a bit like a mini fire engine.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Cars are always called girls. Names that s why you need to call it Lenny a real mans name


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

wrenny1969 said:


> My first date with my wife - she was driving her late dad's ambassador - racy thing in red and tan velour interior. With his full size ladders on the roof it looked a bit like a mini fire engine.


 there was the wolsley too BL went mad with badge engineering in those days.

[IMG alt="Image result for austin wolseley princess" data-ratio="62.50"]https://www.telegraph.co.uk/cars/images/2019/04/04/Wedge-F34-bright_trans_NvBQzQNjv4BqnIeKQQHEA7R5VV9kzv0VQc2JUydj83fE7DWYnp7V_Xo.jpg?imwidth=450[/IMG]

the ambassador got plastic bumpers didnt it? I remember them being a bit of a bargain for a big comfy car in the late 80s


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nigelp said:


> there was the wolsley too BL went mad with badge engineering in those days.
> 
> the ambassador got plastic bumpers didnt it? I remember them being a bit of a bargain for a big comfy car in the late 80s


 Those twin headlamps and furrowed brow on the bonnet look quite purposeful, not a bad design :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

wrenny1969 said:


> Those twin headlamps and furrowed brow on the bonnet look quite purposeful, not a bad design :thumbsup:


 yep its a bit old skool bmw in that look BMWperfected that style...theres no front in the world as nice as this one :biggrin:

[IMG alt="Image result for e24 bmw 635csi" data-ratio="62.50"]https://www.bmw-m.com/content/dam/bmw/marketBMW_M/common/topics/magazine-article-pool/2019/bmw-m635csi/bmw-m635csi-magazine-image.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

wrenny1969 said:


> yes, must have been when the princess came out about same age as me - good schoolboy humour. It had a quite nice front end and was more of an executive offering but they suffered with rust if I remember correctly.


 My memory, it was a race whether they'd rust first, or just fall to bits. :biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> My memory, it was a race whether they'd rust first, or just fall to bits. :biggrin:


 sounds like a mercedes benz built between 1995 and 2002. They must have rusted as badly as a 1977 lancia. And got away with it!...ive seen plastic grille w124's like that too. Probably the most overrated cars in the world. If that doesnt kill an old E or C the electrics will kill an S and again they rot too even my w221 was going on the back arches...the special class, yeh right when everyone else was using aluminium spaceframes they were still using steel and not good steel either.

[IMG alt="Image result for mercedes e class rust problems" data-ratio="74.67"]https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-lnMpF03D1ss/VZ2zs7CfPXI/AAAAAAAACeM/LiX-x4sNnd0/s1600/250426.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

This is all very interesting, but it's not getting me any closer to finding a name for my car....


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

How about Albert

Or Rodney after Dave


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

It's already got a girls name, you just need to use the Lady Di Sloan Ranger type spelling

"Porsha"

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> It's already got a girls name, you just need to use the Lady Di Sloan Ranger type spelling
> 
> "Porsha"
> 
> :biggrin:


 good point



Davey P said:


> This is all very interesting, but it's not getting me any closer to finding a name for my car....


 ruthless ruthie (goes with the yuppy image and the top down ability)

ruthless for short.


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Davey P said:


> This is all very interesting, but it's not getting me any closer to finding a name for my car....


 Be done with it call it Joe. :yes:

Then send the watch to someone else. 

Joe Boxer.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Sebastian? Well it is a hairdressers car! :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Iceblue said:


> How about Albert


 Or Prince Albert ?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Davey P said:


> This is all very interesting, but it's not getting me any closer to finding a name for my car....


 Princess Rustbucket?

:scared:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Iceblue said:


> How about Albert
> 
> *Or Rodney after Dave *


 @Iceblue takes the lead with that one :laughing2dw:

However, if the standard on here doesn't improve, I will be forced to choose my own instead. So far, all I've come up with is "LEX", after that famous bad boy Lex Luthor (and reflecting the "LX" in the number plate).


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

You can call it what you want there will only be one name for it...The Coxster...lol
I have owned one myself they are great cars... Enjoy...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Rob.B said:


> You can call it what you want there will only be one name for it...The Coxster...lol


 How dare you, your name can go to the bottom of a very long list, you cheeky bugger :laughing2dw:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

How about Eubank not after the famous Box st er but after the carpet sweeper as you can "sweep wipe the floor" with the competition :yes:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

andyclient said:


> How about Eubank not after the famous Box st er but after the carpet sweeper as you can "sweep wipe the floor" with the competition :yes:


 Worst... suggestion... ever.... :tongue:

:laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Worst... suggestion... ever.... :tongue:
> 
> :laughing2dw:


 didnt you get it on the 5th of nov? or were too?

Guy?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> didnt you get it on the 5th of nov? or were too?
> 
> Guy?


 Andy's crap suggestion suddenly doesn't seem so bad after all........... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Andy's crap suggestion suddenly doesn't seem so bad after all........... :laughing2dw:


 its unlikely to go up in smoke mate :laugh: fingers crossed just get that antifreeze done.

and the top hozes under the rear bulk head.

ps thank fvck that means im not winning that watch. :sadwalk:


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Fagnet !?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Fagnet !?


 As in?

meat balls?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

chocko said:


> llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


 Sometimes I think you guys just aren't taking this competition seriously........... :laughing2dw:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Fagnet !?


 could be onto something there. The blue oyster :biggrin:


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Davey P said:


> Sometimes I think you guys just aren't taking this competition seriously........... :laughing2dw:


 Davey, I booked out an hour in the diary today to dedicate myself to this ........ :yes:



wrenny1969 said:


> could be onto something there. The blue oyster :biggrin:


 No I was pandering to Dave's heterosexual testosterone and using "Fagnet" as a cut version of "Fanny Magnet"


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Davey, I booked out an hour in the diary today to dedicate myself to this ........ :yes:
> 
> No I was pandering to Dave's heterosexual testosterone and using "Fagnet" as a cut version of "Fanny Magnet"


 ah I thought you meant fag magnet - working on the earlier hairdresser theme - not that.....I'll stop digging.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

wrenny1969 said:


> could be onto something there. The blue oyster :biggrin:


 thats what i thought when he said that it doesnt happen up spring wood

:swoon:

:laughing2dw:



Davey P said:


> Sometimes I think you guys just aren't taking this competition seriously........... :laughing2dw:


 we need a bit more inspiration prize wise.





JonnyOldBoy said:


> Davey, I booked out an hour in the diary today to dedicate myself to this ........ :yes:
> 
> No I was pandering to Dave's heterosexual testosterone and using "Fagnet" as a cut version of "Fanny Magnet"


 what in a boxster you are having a laugh now.

:watch:



wrenny1969 said:


> ah I thought you meant fag magnet - working on the earlier hairdresser theme - not that.....I'll stop digging.


I thought he meant ****** like a meat ball too.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Fag - got

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> we need a bit more inspiration prize wise.


 I haven't ruled out adding a "star prize" for anyone who actually comes up with a name I like - But that's not looking likely at the moment... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> I haven't ruled out adding a "star prize" for anyone who actually comes up with a name I like - But that's not looking likely at the moment...


We are working really hard racking our brains for you at the moment. Even jonny is having a go and when it comes to cars hes a communist. But out of the goodness of his heart hes doing his best. I think we should at least have a tw steel on offer.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Or me and wrenny are coming over all socialist and going on strike and we will take jonny out too. Then you will be sorry. It will just be silly names like mavis.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> Or me and wrenny are coming over all socialist and going on strike and we will take jonny out too. Then you will be sorry. It will just be silly names like mavis.


 Hmmm... "Mavis".... you might be onto something there............ (I'm kidding, obviously, that's just as crappy a suggestion as all the rest) :laughing2dw:

The Ice Man @Iceblue is still in the lead at the moment, with his witty "Rodney, after Dave"..................










:thumbs_up:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Hmmm... "Mavis".... you might be onto something there............ (I'm kidding, obviously, that's just as crappy a suggestion as all the rest)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess theres a link. Yeh i can see it now. In that case send him the moulded pusher watch.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Even daveyp wouldnt have that watch.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Marlene after Marlene Dietrich , German , good looking and sexy


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> I guess theres a link. Yeh i can see it now. In that case send him the moulded pusher watch.


 As per the terms and conditions, the competition will run until close of play on Friday, and the winner of this prestigious watch will be announced shortly afterwards :yahoo:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> As per the terms and conditions, the competition will run until close of play on Friday, and the winner of this crap watch will be announced shortly afterwards :yahoo:


 fixed it :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> fixed it :laugh:


 Oh dear, you are teetering on the edge of my "blocked" list mate.... prepare to join Johnny Old Boy if you're not careful... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Oh dear, you are teetering on the edge of my "blocked" list mate.... prepare to join Johnny Old Boy if you're not careful... :laughing2dw:


 come on even i gave away a seiko auto a while back and jay gave you that lovely watch thats been on trade corner for a while, come on dont be so tight offer something right. :thumbsup:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Davey P said:


> Sometimes I think you guys just aren't taking this competition seriously........... :laughing2dw:


 I stopped trying because I assumed I'd won with Rosemary. In a fair fight, what can beat a Felicity Kendall pun.

You could do what I do and just use the maker's name. "I'm going out, think I'll take the Porsche." Said in a loud enough voice, in the hearing of a neighbour washing his Vauxhall Zafira, can be very effective.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Davey, I booked out an hour in the diary today to dedicate myself to this ........ :yes:
> 
> No I was pandering to Dave's heterosexual testosterone and using "Fagnet" as a cut version of "Fanny Magnet"


 its pointless mate, you're blocked apparently you aint going to win, have to make do with the brightbling.



wrenny1969 said:


> Viagra - it's small and blue and will likely make you stiff - I'm done now, honest. Enjoy Austria :thumbsup:


 i missed that one earlier :laugh:



Speedy112 said:


> The Porkster…...but please keep the watch if chosen...


 case rested.



Cyclops930 said:


> Joe.
> 
> also please keep the watch.





Teg62x said:


> Gaylord!


 you are blocked too


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> its pointless mate, you're blocked apparently you aint going to win, have to make do with the brightbling.


 :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> Note to self. Do not, under any circumstances ask TWF to name my car.


 in all fairness it was bound to end in tears either of laughter or someone getting a metaphorical punch lol :laugh:



Davey P said:


> :laughing2dw:


 come on dave go on ebay and find a seiko for 20 quid and offer that like i would :biggrin:

they will all love that and you will get a fab name sorted.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> come on dave go on ebay and find a seiko for 20 quid and offer that like i would :biggrin:
> 
> they will all love that and you will get a fab name sorted.


 No.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Rotundus said:


> porschey mac porscheface
> 
> obviously :thumbsup:
> 
> your welcome :laughing2dw:


 i like this one so far as i thought it was funny when that boat got named and they had to change it lol



Davey P said:


> No.


 you hard man you, you know some poor sod is going to win that watch and have to wear it and say a big thanks in the wruw :laugh:

you are a proper porsche man


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> i like this one so far as i thought it was funny when that boat got named and they had to change it lol


 On the Isle of Wight they wanted to change their new floating bridge to "Floaty Mac Float Face" and that didn't get accepted either :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> I'll have you know that the hair-dressers I know are very jaunty chaps and full of Joie-De-Vivre ....
> 
> I am sure Davey took it as a full compliment ..... :biggrin:


 here dave this is one you missed earlier mate.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> you hard man you, you know some poor sod is going to win that watch and have to wear it and say a big thanks in the wruw :laugh:


 Yep, that is the funny bit :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> On the Isle of Wight they wanted to change their new floating bridge to "Floaty Mac Float Face" and that didn't get accepted either :laughing2dw:


 if you want any more jonny suggestions i can act as proxy and win that seiko you are getting off the bay :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> if you want any more jonny suggestions i can act as proxy and win that seiko you are getting off the bay :laugh:


 No.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> No.


 wise they were all crap suggestions mate :laugh:



spinynorman said:


> Seems as good a time as any to mention the up market car Leyland should have made, but didn't.
> 
> The Austin Tayshus.
> 
> Like I said, I've stopped trying.


 citroen had to change trd to dtr in the uk because being brits we would have called it silly names.

rest of world got the trd.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Seems as good a time as any to mention the up market car Leyland should have made, but didn't.

The Austin Tayshus.

Like I said, I've stopped trying.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Tardis - given its blue, you are a timelord.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Yep, that is the funny bit :laughing2dw:


 i knew it you git! :laugh:



wrenny1969 said:


> Tardis - given its blue, you are a timelord.


 careful mate he is looking for a victim to win the stuck pusher watch.

dave let jonny win it.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

I how about calling it six pack

after the flat size engine


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nigelp said:


> i knew it you git! :laugh:
> 
> careful mate he is looking for a victim to win the stuck pusher watch.


 okay more of a time bandit trying to get rid of that watch :biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Sweeney [ because its a Hair Dressers car ] :laugh:
> 
> ( don't think I'll win )


 and @Davey P (who the hell is davep) any way Dave i think we have a winner of the stuck pusher watch.

@DaveP


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> wise they were all crap suggestions mate :laugh:
> 
> citroen had to change trd to dtr in the uk because being brits we would have called it silly names.


 Like, you can clean a Citroen, but you can't polish a trd.

I had a Xantia once. That was a trd, definitely.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

wrenny1969 said:


> okay more of a time bandit trying to get rid of that watch :biggrin:


 method in madness mate method in madness, hes singled out his victim by proxy @BondandBigM is off to tkmaxx



spinynorman said:


> Like, you can clean a Citroen, but you can't polish a trd.
> 
> I had a Xantia once. That was a trd, definitely.


 yep thats the one mate apparantly us Brits especially the English are a bit immature

when it comes to toilet humour, it went down well with the rest of the world, even the scottish highlands got the trds that was a high performance trd.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> apparantly us Brits especially the English are a bit immature


 You really wouldn't think so, judging by this thread.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

@wrenny1969 did you know bmw had similar trouble with the early 325tds



spinynorman said:


> You really wouldn't think so, judging by this thread.


 very true.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Iceblue said:


> I how about calling it six pack
> 
> after the flat size engine


 Oooh, you were so close to winning the star prize with your previous entry mate, but this one sees you sliding down the leader board........ (who am I kidding, there is no leader board!)


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Iceblue said:


> I how about calling it six pack
> 
> after the flat size engine


 i think thats why porsche called it the boxster mate, maybe we can do any better than them?



Davey P said:


> Oooh, you were so close to winning the star prize with your previous entry mate, but this one sees you sliding down the leader board........ (who am I kidding, there is no leader board!)


 does that mean @JonnyOldBoy is going to win whether he likes it or not is it Jonny who is going to get it? I know his address.

[IMG alt="Image result for broadmoor prison" data-ratio="66.67"]https://www.thesun.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/nintchdbpict000342636528-e1501498419363.jpg?strip=all&quality=100&w=1200&h=800&crop=1[/IMG]


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> does that mean @JonnyOldBoy is going to win whether he likes it or not


 No. The rules are quite clear, the judges decision is final, and no correspondence will be entered into. However, the bit about bribery and corruption is, of course, at the organiser's discretion...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> No. The rules are quite clear, the judges decision is final, and no correspondence will be entered into. However, the bit about bribery and corruption is, of course, at the organiser's discretion...


 tartster (get your blonde wig out and a pair of shades from about 2 mile people might think its a decent looking bird with a car like that if you keep your head down, then you can get out and scare them all to death) :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> tartster (get your blonde wig out and a pair of shades from about 2 mile people might think its a decent looking bird)


 I think even at 2 miles away nobody is going to think that :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> I think even at 2 miles away nobody is going to think that :laughing2dw:


 right come on David enough fooling about now, lets come up with a proper name. Come on you lot...

lets have a bit of sensible behavior.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> right come on David enough fooling about now, lets come up with a proper name. Come on you lot...
> 
> *lets have a bit of sensible behavior. *


 I can't see that happening any time soon.....


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> I can't see that happening any time soon.....


 ive got a good idea I'll pm @BondandBigM and get him involved he will be off shift soon


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> ive got a good idea I'll pm @BondandBigM and get him involved he will be off shift soon


 He's on the blocked list as well... 

:laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> He's on the blocked list as well...
> 
> :laughing2dw:


 Dave! Lad! you've missed all the fun, honest mate :jawdrop1:

i'll remember to quote when i think theres something of vital forum importance. Honestly its like missing news at 10 or the Ipswitch chronicle on a sunday.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

The toy from the blue lagoon - given davey a chance to put on his trunks and wig.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Proper sunday league stuff






fowl!



wrenny1969 said:


> The toy from the blue lagoon - given davey a chance to put on his trunks and wig.


 dont we might get the photos its happened before, he was dressed as a school girl with pig tails and a short skirt.

that was a foul on number 7


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

ok I really wanna win this .... so pulling out all the stops .... I suggest we name it something that conjures up the allure of the east and all things exotic.... I suggest we name it "Minjeeta"


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Greta - after Greta Thunberg - knowing you have stolen her dreams would put a smile on your face everytime you went out for spin.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Cockster

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

wrenny1969 said:


> Greta - after Greta Thunberg - knowing you have stolen her dreams would put a smile on your face everytime you went out for spin.


 That one puts you right at the bottom of the leader board mate, anything that reminds me of that self-obsessed Muppet has got to be a bad thing :thumbdown:

:biggrin:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Snow white and the seven perverts - blue and made in Germany (according to google)


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

wrenny1969 said:


> Snow white and the seven perverts - blue and made in Germany (according to google)


 Not very catchy is it mate... (I won't bother Googling it...  ) :laughing2dw:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Davey P said:


> anything that reminds me of that self-obsessed Muppet has got to be a bad thing :thumbdown:


 Well said.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BlueKnight said:


> Well said.


 who is it?

Cockster



wrenny1969 said:


> Snow white and the seven perverts - blue and made in Germany (according to google)


 @BondandBigM got lost in Germany and Area 51, he never mentioned snow white or the perverts.


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

Has Porches McPorcheface been taken ... ? If not I should like to submit this as my entry ... I need that watch !.... Like David Attenborough needs a knighthood .... :thumbs_up:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

enfuseeast said:


> Has Porches McPorcheface been taken ... ? If not I should like to submit this as my entry ... I need that watch !.... Like David Attenborough needs a knighthood .... :


Yes weve had that one im afraid.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Btw the winner of the watch has to wear it in wruw for a week and say "i am really pleased with this".

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> Btw the winner of the watch has to wear it in wruw for a week and say "i am really pleased with this".


 I will add that to the terms and conditions of the competition :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Davey P said:


> I will add that to the terms and conditions of the competition :thumbsup:


 Is it too late for me to remove my suggestion?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> Btw the winner of the watch has to wear it in wruw for a week and say "i am really pleased with this".


 You can laugh. I have several fully functional chronographs ...

Most, I can't see the time without reading glasses.

Need a loup to see the subdial hands.

Can't remember which button to press in which order. Or how they reset.

Have no idea what a tachymeter is or how to use it.

Don't really have a need to time my activities anyway.

They might as well be moulded out of solid plastic for all the use I get from them.

They look nice though.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Play safe and call it `Ruthie'.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> You can laugh. I have several fully functional chronographs ...
> Most, I can't see the time without reading glasses.
> Need a loup to see the subdial hands.
> Can't remember which button to press in which order. Or how they reset.
> ...


Ive got 4 watches and all they do is tell the time.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



BlueKnight said:


> Is it too late for me to remove my suggestion?


Weve decided that its ok because most of us cant see properly

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Including the one whose offering it.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Davey P said:


> No. The rules are quite clear, the judges decision is final, and no correspondence will be entered into. However, the bit about bribery and corruption is, of course, at the organiser's discretion...


 How about " pushmepullme "


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> who is it?


http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/140824-unhinged-kid/&do=embed

You can make up your own mind on that one.


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

May I suggest the german name Mechthild, (wife of Ulrich I, Count of Wurttemberg), or Mathilde, which is a more up to date form of the name.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

In all fairness Bonds 'Portia' was pretty good. I mean come on Dave its got to be better than saying to ruth in the pub. "Im off out to give rodney a good thrashing".

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

richy176 said:


> Play safe and call it `Ruthie'.


 This is safe?

"Ruthie needs a service"

"Ruthie goes like [email protected] off a shovel"

Need I go on?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

spinynorman said:


> This is safe?
> 
> "Ruthie needs a service"
> 
> ...


 funny :laugh:

@Davey P pm me your address mate and i'll send you my Porsche Mug.

[IMG alt="Image may contain: indoor" data-ratio="177.78"]https://scontent.flhr2-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/s960x960/77025535_187793972385978_4326003056098410496_o.jpg?_nc_cat=111&_nc_oc=AQltenMnh--wx-1RexJcT4INT8x_KUFq9lKXbyhqLYMBPfigIdr9H8rZR0yhHQaQRaqHVHeTrgdo0vklW2mG_3jp&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr2-2.fna&oh=bf4771be24c8d7d298395102c0748f3b&oe=5E3F6663[/IMG]


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> @Davey P pm me your address mate and i'll send you my Porsche Mug.


 You, Sir, are a gentleman - I don't care what everyone else on here says about you behind your back :laughing2dw:

PM on it's way in a jiffy, cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> You, Sir, are a gentleman - I don't care what everyone else on here says about you behind your back :laughing2dw:
> 
> PM on it's way in a jiffy, cheers :thumbsup:


 Thank you sir, some of us have the ability to naturally stand head and shoulders above the rest, and the rest often become disgruntled.

i'll wrap it ready, its a vintage, dates to the time of my 928s2, never used in fact, both myself and an ex girlfriend had one each...i believe she still has hers. Not the 928...the mug.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

scottswatches said:


> Herbie :tongue:
> 
> (jealousy brings out the worst in me!)


 Late to the party as always...

Flat engines have my approval.

But two suggestions

Blaue Charon

Or, Poor-Ka. Like a play on the shopping trolley Ford.

I'm hurt by Porsche and Ford in a sentence like that....


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Nigelp said:


> funny :laugh:
> 
> @Davey P pm me your address mate and i'll send you my Porsche Mug.
> 
> [IMG alt="Image may contain: indoor" data-ratio="177.78"]https://scontent.flhr2-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/s960x960/77025535_187793972385978_4326003056098410496_o.jpg?_nc_cat=111&_nc_oc=AQltenMnh--wx-1RexJcT4INT8x_KUFq9lKXbyhqLYMBPfigIdr9H8rZR0yhHQaQRaqHVHeTrgdo0vklW2mG_3jp&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr2-2.fna&oh=bf4771be24c8d7d298395102c0748f3b&oe=5E3F6663[/IMG]


 Bribery and corruption :yes:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Cyclops930 said:


> Bribery and corruption :yes:


 It clearly states in the terms and conditions that bribery and corruption are actively encouraged :laughing2dw:


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

How about "Wamuu", after the last part of the reg?

I believe it is also some kind of Japanese anime character, but I am way out of my depth on that.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Cyclops930 said:


> Bribery and corruption :yes:


 no just my good nature.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Doris


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

chocko said:


> Doris


 But... that sounds a bit like... Boris... So, it's a "no" from me (sorry mate, must try harder!) :laughing2dw:

The Ice Man @Iceblue is still top of the leader board, although I will be going with my own brilliant and highly imaginative "Lex" unless anything better comes along in the next two days ( And that looks pretty unlikely at this rate...). Runner up at the moment is @Nigelp for his shameless use of blatant bribery, rather than any of his name suggestions, which have all been rubbish :tongue:

:tumbleweed:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

We was robbed. :bash:

I have loads of old mugs you can have if you want.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

spinynorman said:


> We was robbed. :bash:


 It's not over yet mate, you've still got a couple of days to think of something slightly less rubbish than the woefully inadequate suggestions so far... How difficult can that be...?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> But... that sounds a bit like... Boris... So, it's a "no" from me (sorry mate, must try harder!) :laughing2dw:
> 
> The Ice Man @Iceblue is still top of the leader board, although I will be going with my own brilliant and highly imaginative "Lex" unless anything better comes along in the next two days ( And that looks pretty unlikely at this rate...). Runner up at the moment is @Nigelp for his shameless use of blatant bribery, rather than any of his name suggestions, which have all been rubbish :tongue:
> 
> :tumbleweed:


 im bored now call it what you want :biggrin:



Davey P said:


> It's not over yet mate, you've still got a couple of days to think of something slightly less rubbish than the woefully inadequate suggestions so far... How difficult can that be...?


 i wish it was its doing me head in :tumbleweed:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

spinynorman said:


> This is safe?
> 
> "Ruthie needs a service"
> 
> ...


 Can see you point - people might think he is talking about the car.


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

My last blue car became, after a short while, "That bloody blue car". Perhaps that would work?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Boots said:


> My last blue car became, after a short while, "That bloody blue car". Perhaps that would work?


 No mate, sorry, that doesn't work for me, so no prize for you I'm afraid... :tongue:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Lola - Der Blaue Engel


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> No mate, sorry, that doesn't work for me, so no prize for you I'm afraid... :tongue:


 your a bit of a rolling stone globe trotter dave

https://www.bonhams.com/auctions/22725/lot/366/


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

What would be interesting to find out is if what someone decides to call their car is in any way related to their taste in watches. :tongue:


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

My Trainers, then you can say "I am going out for a 20 mile run in my trainers".


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

niveketak said:


> My Trainers, then you can say "I am going out for a 20 mile run in my trainers".


 Nobody would believe I'd go for a 20 yard run, let alone 20 miles..... :tongue:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

niveketak said:


> My Trainers, then you can say "I am going out for a 20 mile run in my trainers".


 "I must get My Trainers serviced."

That would worry the running club.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

John (got a new motor)


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

chocko said:


> John (got a new motor)


 :mad0218:


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Trampus ..... ( I used to love "The Virginian" )


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Well by this time tomorrow some poor sod errrrrrrr lucky person will be looking forward with great anticipation of receiving his or her prize. :swoon:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Cyclops930 said:


> Well by this time tomorrow some poor sod errrrrrrr lucky person will be looking forward with great anticipation of receiving his or her prize. :swoon:


 Under the terms and conditions of the competition, the organisers reserve the right to substitute the advertised prize for a watch of equal or greater value...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Under the terms and conditions of the competition, the organisers reserve the right to substitute the advertised prize for a watch of equal or greater value...


 no dave don't give in to peer group pressure you carry on thats the prize and if they dont like it they can refuse to give you their address.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> no dave don't give in to peer group pressure you carry on thats the prize and if they dont like it they can refuse to give you their address.


 Peer group...? and pressure...? On here...? That's a good one mate :laughing2dw:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

why not give this a go?

https://www.confused.com/car-name-generator

It came up with Burt for my car, lol


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

wrenny1969 said:


> why not give this a go?
> 
> https://www.confused.com/car-name-generator
> 
> It came up with Burt for my car, lol


 I tried it, and I think the software must be broken, because it came back with "Harry", which is even worse than the names you lot have come up with :laughing2dw:


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Davey P said:


> I tried it, and I think the software must be broken, because it came back with "Harry", which is even worse than the names you lot have come up with :laughing2dw:


 It came up with Rover for me; that's even more rubbish than Doris.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Davey P said:


> I tried it, and I think the software must be broken, because it came back with "Harry", which is even worse than the names you lot have come up with :laughing2dw:


 That seems a bit tame. Are you sure you picked the right options.

Red, female, happy, road trip on Amalfi coast = Rizzo
White, male, sensible, touring Ireland = Elton

Not that happy with those either. But it doesn't ask the make/model of the car, so I don't see how it could come up with an appropriate answer.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

spinynorman said:


> That seems a bit tame. Are you sure you picked the right options.


 I tried a couple of different options, and the 2nd one was even worse... "Cliff" :sign_wtf:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Davey P said:


> I tried a couple of different options, and the 2nd one was even worse... "Cliff" :sign_wtf:


 :laugh: Yes, if they're trying to persuade you to buy your car insurance there, they might be a little less insulting.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I tried the name generator one more time this morning, because I wasn't happy with the 2 previous results... and it came up with.... "Bill" :laughing2dw: Actually not a bad one, considering the Porsche's likely running costs, but my brother is called Bill, so it had to be ruled out - Who knew it would be so difficult to name a bleedin' car :mad0218:

"Lex" is still at the top of the leader board, but since that is my suggestion and I can't win my own competition, the Ice Man is still in the lead with "Dave, after Rodney" :thumbsup: One last day to go, and it will all be over...

Oh, and after I got so much grief about the prize, that has now changed to something a bit more worthy of this fine forum. The new prize will be this awesome Swiss Legend Expedition:





:yahoo:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

It was the other way around lol call the car Rodney after Dave


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Iceblue said:


> It was the other way around lol call the car Rodney after Dave


 Ha ha, that makes more sense! Either way, you're at the top of the leader board mate :laughing2dw:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Davey P said:


> Ha ha, that makes more sense! Either way, you're at the top of the leader board mate :laughing2dw:


 Every time I watch a only fools it's makes me laugh and my little boy starts dancing when the theme tune comes on lol


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Davey P said:


> I tried it, and I think the software must be broken, because it came back with "Harry", which is even worse than the names you lot have come up with :laughing2dw:


 Perhaps they saw you trying to get out of it and was thinking Harry Houdini :laughing2dw:


----------



## Speedy112 (Jan 24, 2016)

Wilhelm... with a capital V


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Davey P said:


> Ha ha, that makes more sense! Either way, you're at the top of the leader board mate :laughing2dw:


 So, let me get this straight. Having rejected Harry, Cliff and many superior suggestions from the team here, you are planning to call your Porsche 'Rodney'. After whoever is irrelevant, that's what it amounts to.

Are you sure this is the car for you? Maybe cut your losses and trade it in for a nice Toyota Yaris. They love being called Rodney. :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

spinynorman said:


> So, let me get this straight. Having rejected Harry, Cliff and many superior suggestions from the team here, you are planning to call your Porsche 'Rodney'.


 No, it will be called "Lex", but Rodney is at the top of leader board from all the other entries on here, which goes to show how rubbish the rest were :laughing2dw:


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Davey P said:


> from all the other entries on here


 There was "Wamuu"... just sayin'!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Boots said:


> There was "Wamuu"... just sayin'!


 Yes mate, that one went straight to the bottom of the leader board, and stayed there :tongue:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

can anyone point me in the direction of the friday wruw thread please. thankyou.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> can anyone point me in the direction of the friday wruw thread please. thankyou.


http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/141263-tgif-wruw-15-november/&do=embed

You're welcome mate :tongue:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/141263-tgif-wruw-15-november/&do=embed
> 
> You're welcome mate :tongue:


 thanks mate i just found it, after getting legged up on my way down the corridor health and safety my bottom.

Dave, get the seals checked on the hard top or in the weather we are getting you will be calling it the 'fastest bath tub' in town.

Im sure ive met this bloke...its not @BondandBigM the buddist is it?

[IMG alt="49068648146_ba597a9796_b.jpg" data-ratio="133.33"]https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/49068648146_ba597a9796_b.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> thanks mate i just found it, after getting legged up on my way down the corridor health and safety my bottom.
> 
> Dave, get the seals checked on the hard top or in the weather we are getting you will be calling it the 'fastest bath tub' in town.
> 
> ...


 Could be worse, the weekend before last I was in a Meal Deal fridge in a service station on the A1

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Could be worse, the weekend before last I was in a Meal Deal fridge in a service station on the A1
> 
> :biggrin:


 :laugh:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Helmut - you can call the wife and tell her you've been polishing your helmut and she can see her face in it - then show her the car.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Could be worse, the weekend before last I was in a Meal Deal fridge in a service station on the A1
> 
> :biggrin:





wrenny1969 said:


> Helmut - you can call the wife and tell her you've been polishing your helmut and she can see her face in it - then show her the car.


 the 'Blue rinser'?

"relating to conservative elderly women."


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nigelp said:


> the 'Blue rinser'?


 Well, that's knocked "Wamuu" off the last place anyway........ :tongue:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> the 'Blue rinser'?
> 
> "relating to conservative elderly women."


 It's pointless, he's already decided to call it Lex. As in those up market Toyotas, or possibly Luthor.

Apparently the prize has been upgraded, but it's still for coming second. Like a third place play-off in the world cup. Who wants to win that.


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

I think the Boxter is quite ugly, so I am going to call it Bernadette, that incidentally happens to be my wife's name


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Mrs Wiggles said:


> I think the Boxter is quite ugly, so I am going to call it Bernadette, that incidentally happens to be my wife's name


 Oooh, hang on a minute, we might be onto something here... Bernadette... Bernie.... Burn-ee... No, forget that, it's still crap, and not working for me, sorry mate :tumbleweed:

Right then, I'm outta here, and heading for Vienna airport. You guys have got the rest of today to come up with something better than "Rodney" (I've given up hoping for a better one than "Lex", so that will be the proper name for it). I'll make a decision over the weekend, and sort out posting the prize on Monday.

Am I the only person on here who will be glad when this is all over........? :laughing2dw:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Mrs Wiggles said:


> I think the Boxter is quite ugly, so I am going to call it Bernadette, that incidentally happens to be my wife's name


 Your poor wife, it's funny though :thumbsup:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Cars should be named after a girl / female so my sugestion is

Boss


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

Davey P said:


> Oooh, hang on a minute, we might be onto something here... Bernadette... Bernie.... Burn-ee... No, forget that, it's still crap, and not working for me, sorry mate :tumbleweed:
> 
> Right then, I'm outta here, and heading for Vienna airport. You guys have got the rest of today to come up with something better than "Rodney" (I've given up hoping for a better one than "Lex", so that will be the proper name for it). I'll make a decision over the weekend, and sort out posting the prize on Monday.
> 
> Am I the only person on here who will be glad when this is all over........? :laughing2dw:


 My 1954 Austin A30 is called Josephine, it that's any help


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well it's the time you've all been waiting for, the judges have made a decision, and the winner is..................... The Ice Man @Iceblue with "Rodney" :yahoo: (The real name of the car will still be "Lex" though...)

Thank God that's over, and we can all get back to normal again :laughing2dw:

I've already got your address mate, so I'll post your well deserved prize on Monday.

:rltrlt:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Davey P said:


> I've already got your address mate, so I'll post your well deserved prize on Monday.


 crafty bugger :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Anyone mention "Haunted". That's what we call anyone up here who wins all the prizes. :laughing2dw:

In the nicest possible way of course. :thumbsup:


----------

